# 18th annual Thunderjet challenge



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

GREENBRIER RACEWAY’S
18th ANNUAL
THUNDERJET CHALLENGE
.

DATE: Saturday, April 10, 2010
.
TIME: 12:00 noon (Doors open @ 9:00am)
.
LOCATION: Greenbrier Raceway (64 Greenbrier ln. Rochester, NY)
.
RACE: Box Stock Aurora Thunderjet mini enduro
.
FORMAT: 2 individual race heats*, consisting of four 10.0 minute segments each (total race time per driver: 80 min*)

rules are at http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/tjc_rules02.html


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I wish I was closer. Im dying to try something like this out.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I run magnet cars from Super stock to 6 mag unlimiteds and i run most of the common t-jets classes as well, ie.. box stock with slip on silicones, Fray cars ans ss vhors (any arm)!

The greenbrier race is just so unique! from the norm, and just a blast to race


----------

